# E Class DPF



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

what years did they start putting DPF's onto E Class's? 

also, are they a reliable system?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

DPF's are only reliable if you use them as intended, you need long runs, regular oil changes and any engine management light needs to be investigated and addressed straight away.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

⤴ perfect answer


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Google is your friend...

_Mercedes announces particulate filters on diesel cars
6 August 2003

Mercedes-Benz announced it will introduce diesel particulate filters (DPF) on a number of diesel car models starting this October. The filters will initially be available for the C-Class and E-Class models with the most popular 4 cylinder CDI engines (to date, 85% of C-Class and about 50% of E-Class diesel customers have opted for the 200 and 220 CDI engines). At the beginning of 2004, the 6 cylinder CDI engines in the E-Class and S-Class will be also equipped with DPFs. All DPF-equipped car models will also meet the Euro 4 (2005) emission standards.

The combination of EU 4 + DPF will be made available to customers at an additional price, which in the German market will be €580 (incl. VAT). In countries which provide tax benefits for EU 4 vehicles-currently Germany, the United Kingdom, Belgium, Sweden and the Netherlands-the additional cost would be reduced or cancelled when customers register such a vehicle for the first time.

Very limited technical information has been released on the DPF system. In contrast to the Peugeot filter, the Mercedes filer system does not utilize fuel additives for regeneration. The filter is regenerated by adjusting, in accordance with requirements, various engine control functions, such as fuel injection, intake-air throttle, exhaust gas recirculation and boost-pressure control. In this way, it is possible to increase the temperature of the exhaust gas to the point when the particulates accumulated in the filter are burned off. It is not yet clear if the DPF system utilizes a catalyst-either in the form of a catalyst coating or else as an NO2-forming precatalyst-to decrease the regeneration temperature requirement.

Mercedes also said that sulfur-free fuels and specially developed engine oils can extend the service life of the filter. However, fuel sulfur content requirements, if any, for using the filter were not specified.

In 1985, Mercedes was the first car manufacturer in the world to introduce particulate filter systems, which were fitted on its model 300D sold in the California market. After a brief period, the use of DPF technology was abandoned, mainly due to difficulties with controlling the filter regeneration. Modern diesel filter systems were made possible by advanced, active regeneration strategies which are integrated with electronically controlled engines and injection systems, such as the common-rail. First such advanced filter system, utilizing cerium-based fuel additive for regeneration, was introduced in May 2000 by the PSA Group on its Peugeot 607 2.2 HDi. Following the PSA Group, filters (with different regeneration principles) have been announced by an increasing number of manufacturers, including Renault, Toyota, and Mazda.

The Peugeot DPF system, which is offered as a standard equipment on a growing number of Peugeot, Citroen, and certain other car models with Peugeot diesel engines, remains the most widespread diesel particulate filter with over 500,000 units sold to date. Peugeot introduced the filter voluntarily and without receiving any tax benefit, as the fist generation of DPF-equipped Peugeot cars was not fully EU 4 compliant due to NOx emissions and DPF service interval requirements. The voluntary introduction of DPF-equipped, ultra-low PM emission cars was praised, among others, by German clean air authorities and environmental organizations, who often played it against German car makers who were reluctant to voluntarily introduce DPF technology. Widespread use of particulate filters in the coming years would indeed require voluntary action by the car makers, as the EU 4 limits can be met-at least in small and medium-sized cars-without the use of filters.

In its announcement, Mercedes-Benz emphasized the additive-free operation as the main advantage of its filter system. The use of additive results in gradual build-up of ash in the filter, which in turn can cause increased pressure drop, fuel economy loss, and requires added maintenance, says Mercedes. The Mercedes filter, in contrast, operates without additives and thus with no fixed change interval, remaining efficient over a "very high" (but unspecified) mileage._


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> DPF's are only reliable if you use them as intended, you need long runs, regular oil changes and any engine management light needs to be investigated and addressed straight away.


Some are better than others though


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm actually tempted to go back to the Rover 75 I had before, never had a problem with that at all


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

A altogether different view on dpf makes you wonder if there actually the problem at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

In a Merc, just drive normally and the DPF takes care of itself!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm actually tempted to go back to the Rover 75 I had before, never had a problem with that at all


Now that would be an excellent choice. :thumb:

You'll find quite a few of us on their forum... 

A great deal of car for not a great deal of money with a fantastic level of support readily available.

Andy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup, the only thing that needed regular change was the bottom pulley, every 60K that went

Might have a look at a few MGZT's


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Some are better than others though


VW ones are probably the worst, the filter itself does work but any issue with the emissions system or oil quality will result in the ECU not letting the DPF regenerate.

I believe the older fords look at fuel level and if the tank is below a certain level it won't regen to save fuel, then you have the Eloys fluid that not everyone tops up or even knows about it. You also need diagnostics to reset the level.

Mazda's 2.2 suffers from timing chain stretch that results in the DPF warning light although its nothing to do with the DPF. They also need the service light and oil quality reseting, great if you know about it but for some people who think they are saving themselves a few quid servicing the car themselves actually end up costing them money.

I don't believe we have seen the full extent of DPF issues yet, people do not spend money on cars as a preventative measure, they only spend it when they go wrong, they then wonder why they face a larger bill.

Most of the time you end up fixing what has broken but then have to go in search of what was the initial cause. A simple oil change every 6 months or 6000 miles is all you need, 12 months or 10,000 at a push.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mikesphotaes said:


> In a Merc, just drive normally and the DPF takes care of itself!


Until it doesn't. And you enjoy a nice £1200 bill.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ouch :doublesho


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a 2007 E220 no DPF.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

ah234 said:


> Until it doesn't. And you enjoy a nice £1200 bill.


2010 car and still going strong but I have enough savings if a bill ever does come!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Seen reports of Terraclean DPF Cleaning with fantastic results? maybe worth looking into?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As long as you do the type of driving that enables the DPF to heat up and regenerate, basically burn off the soot it captures then it'll be fine. 

That's why low mileage diesels aren't by default a great idea to buy second hand as you'll more likely encounter a blocked DPF. Which as mentioned can be pricey. 

The conditions for a DPF to heat up sufficiently is usually 50mph+ for 20 minutes or more. Basically a decent stint on a motorway. Obviously the other consideration for a diesel is that round town the MPG is likely to be similar to a petrol. My E320 (early 03) will do 25mpg round town but literally double on a long motorway run. 

So in theory the DPF on all cars, not just Mercs will sort itself out provided it does the correct type of driving. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Exotica said:


> I have a 2007 E220 no DPF.


really?

sure its not a petrol? :lol:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> As long as you do the type of driving that enables the DPF to heat up and regenerate, basically burn off the soot it captures then it'll be fine.
> 
> Sorry Alex, I'm not picking on you or meaning to be rude but no it won't. the conditions required to run the regen cycle vary from vehicle to vehicle. If any one of a set of conditions is not met then no regen cycle can occur.
> The temperature of the DPF core is not raised by driving alone. There are various means. One is by injecting extra fuel and effectively setting light to the internal element to reduce the soot into ash which the DPF then stores. All that has been done is turn a large volume of soot into a smaller volume of ash which is why ash level within the DPF is another condition to be met for a regen because once the calculated ash level has reached a certain limit the DPF is full and no further regen is possible.
> ...


 Hopefully it is clear from the above that there is much more to it than the correct type of driving. The vehicle as a whole has to be free of faults and meet all conditions to run a regen cycle. If it is not you could drive from one end of the M6 to the other and it will still not have regenerated the DPF.

It would help if there were published data for what conditions need to be met for vehicle specific DPF regeneration but the self interest of the automotive industry keeps it all very close to its chest.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I went over my service schedule because of being in hospital and then not being able to book it in for 2 weeks, so I have done it myself now, have a feeling it wasn't regenerating so hopefully it will now, MPG isn't as good as it was before so I'm hoping it can sort itself out a bit now


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mikesphotaes said:


> 2010 car and still going strong but I have enough savings if a bill ever does come!


I just found it a PITA. Traded it in for something else afterwards. Car I'm question was a CLS250 on a 61 plate.

I especially disliked driving it home in limp home mode from London which was the final straw


----------



## BIG_K (Jan 20, 2008)

Exotica said:


> I have a 2007 E220 no DPF.


I have a 2008 E320 cdi no dpf. Was an option at the time as the engine met euro 4 (I think its 4) regs without it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Crikey, so how do you tell without getting underneath the car, lol


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

bidderman1969 said:


> Crikey, so how do you tell without getting underneath the car, lol


Touch the inside of the exhaust. One without a DPF will be sooty. One with won't be :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ah234 said:


> Touch the inside of the exhaust. One without a DPF will be sooty. One with won't be :thumb:


unless they've thoroughly cleaned it :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

BIG_K said:


> I have a 2008 E320 cdi no dpf. Was an option at the time as the engine met euro 4 (I think its 4) regs without it.


Don't know about yours but the most reliable diesel I've had.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sh1ner said:


> Hopefully it is clear from the above that there is much more to it than the correct type of driving. The vehicle as a whole has to be free of faults and meet all conditions to run a regen cycle. If it is not you could drive from one end of the M6 to the other and it will still not have regenerated the DPF.
> 
> It would help if there were published data for what conditions need to be met for vehicle specific DPF regeneration but the self interest of the automotive industry keeps it all very close to its chest.


Oh I don't doubt there is plenty more to it mate and let's be honest, modern cars are extremely complex.

My understanding is that if a car does predominantly town driving then the car is able to carry out a forced regeneration where it actively burns off the collected soot and clears the DPF. This isn't so much a problem assuming that the regen isn't interrupted is where the problems can occur if it doesn't get a chance to complete.

Where as a passive regen is where the mechanics of the car come into play, higher exhaust temperatures of doing high speeds for a consistent amount of time enable the regen to take place, 'naturally' so to speak. That's how I understood it in a simplistic sense.

Obviously manufacturers don't really give a clear indication of when the DPF regens occur which is frustrating. Logic would suggest to me that longer drives in modern diesels do them good as it's less likely (not guaranteed of course) that they can complete the 10-15 minute regen where a city car may not.

My old Merc E320 doesn't have a DPF but my partner's CLS350 does. She doesn't do masses of driving but I do a 260 miles round trip in it regularly and she visits family via a 45+ minute motorway drive, so you can only hope that enables an uninterrupted regen. :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The 54 plate C220 we had had a DPF - was initially a company car for 2 years covering 45k miles. Then we bought it and it was OK for about 5 years as I used to take it down to London and long trips. Then it decided to get clogged whilst my wife was using it.

DPF regen was forced, that was fine for a few weeks and then the DPF sensor went. TBH I prefer having a petrol engine. Smoother, no rattles and modern engines have good MPG as well. Screw that, my son's MK5 Golf is 10 years old and still does 45-50mpg on a run.


----------

